# CC red on red shampoo



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

i got the red on red shampoo to use on Esther i dont think it really did to much i noticed but i dont think anyone else really will. im just thinking she just isnt really red she is almost 2 now and closer to apricot now then red.  her dad was apricot and the mom was firey red color which i loved. also a picture of what i got for the puppies from petedge today! 

anyone have any ideas on the redness?


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

the pictures are before(2 weeks ago) during and after plus petedge goodies


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think she is apricot. I have never used enhancing shampoos, but have been told the Pantene product for red hair is nice. Photographing reds is difficult to get an accurate picture of colour, especially if you use a flash. Could you take out outside around 4 pm and phoograph her in natural light?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

What a face so cute! I agree in more pics.

The shampoos can be a trial of win and error, I tried the pantene products in my toy but they were too harsh in his skin and it was getting dry, the skin got better as soon as I stopped using the human products.

The Tropiclean brand makes very good products, mostly in their Spa line.

They have color shampoos as well, I use the one for brunettes and is great.

I went in their website but I didn't find the color products, hopefully they are not discontinued.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

ill get more pictures in the day light on my next day off! there is no natural light here in WA this time of year i swear. its bark by 4pm and its barely day light when im leaving for work.


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*red*

If you are want to get her to firey red, you are going to need hair dye... she is way too light to make up the difference with a color enhancing shampoo.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

the first two are the pictures i promised of her in the day light lol not like there is much of that. this is before i washed her today so about a week after the CC red on red it kind of looks like red tint in the hair. 

the forth picture is the dad and the third picture is the mom. which neither have i seen in person i would assume the pictures are not resent. i was told when i got her that she was red which is what i asked for. i didn't know as much as i do now about color i really wanted a puppy the same color as the mom oh well.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

She's beautiful. Love the topknot. Hopefully you love her irregardless of her lack of the red hair you wanted. I don't know that much about the colors but I think sometimes it is hard to predict whether the hair will darken or lighten over time.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

She appears to be dark apricot, even if she is not red she has a very rich and uniform color.

Does she gets to play in the sun? sometimes if the skin is too pale from not being in the sun the hair looks lighter.

For example this change in the skin is very easy to spot when you make the CC clip and the skin in the shaved areas is pink but after a few days it gets darker as is exposed to the sun.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

Well yes of course id love her no matter what color she is. just sad apricot was the one color i knew i didn't want when i was looking for a poodle lol! :argh: 

maybe it is the weather there is NO sun for weeks now. other then my one day off a week they only go outside during day light in the morning by the time i get home its dark out. i was thinking of putting her in a CC clip this summer since my boss wants to see it but i prefer the english saddle always have. 

this picture is last winter before i did her first full hair cut.


----------

